# Haplopelma Bach Ma



## grayzone (Dec 23, 2011)

was wondering if anybody knows anything about this t FIRST HAND...just another pet hole? im doing my research on it now and hoping to hear some good opinions and warnings from all of you.... looks alot like a brown pokie to me , just with a stockier body


----------



## Hatr3d (Dec 23, 2011)

Great species, and yes it has fossorial habits.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 23, 2011)

fossorial= burrowing/pet hole?   Definitely am willing to look past that for a t that looks like this one does. Why are Haplopelma such good lookin ts, yet not known for being a "display" t

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 23, 2011)

poor people eat them in asia.. they gotta surivive by hiding...:cry:


----------



## Camden (Dec 23, 2011)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> poor people eat them in asia.. they gotta surivive by hiding...:cry:


I'm not so sure how accurate that is...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shell (Dec 23, 2011)

grayzone said:


> fossorial= burrowing/pet hole?


Yes, fossorial=burrowing/pet hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 23, 2011)

Camden said:


> I'm not so sure how accurate that is...


it was a joke... allmost all Haplo's are Obligate burrowers
Thats why I dont own any LOL


----------



## grayzone (Dec 23, 2011)

damn ultum.... even if thats true, couldn't you have worded that statement different?

---------- Post added 12-23-2011 at 01:43 PM ----------

thank ALL of you though for your help/thoughts so far.   Do any of you OWN one of these

---------- Post added 12-23-2011 at 01:43 PM ----------

thank ALL of you though for your help/thoughts so far.   Do any of you OWN one of these


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 23, 2011)

Some Guy called Earth Tiger said theres one .. Huge 8-9 haplo that dosnt hide ..or burrow much
H. schmdti .. is the spider... he said ONLY buy captive bread.. WC ones are Very hard to care for!!! & almost always die unless fed Centepedes.. & weird stuff
hope it helps you out


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think they really resemble a pokie... just the marking on the abdomen are sorta similar


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 23, 2011)

19tarantula91 said:


> I don't think they really resemble a pokie... just the marking on the abdomen are sorta similar


Yup. One is clearly an arboreal and the other is not. 

Also, they're not considered good display spiders because they aren't, unless you consider a hole in the ground a good display.


----------



## billopelma (Dec 23, 2011)

> Great species, and yes it has fossorial habits.





> Do any of you OWN one of these


I've raised one, from sling to mature adult, even got a loaner male to mate her (no sac though). Just as Hatr3d stated, very typical for the genus, as well as most fossorials. I'd see mine out and about very frequently for a time, then I wouldn't see it for a time...








Bill

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## campj (Dec 23, 2011)

Great looking spider, Bill. 

I think it's funny that people don't want burrowers because they rarely see them, while my Poecilotheria females would be bought up in a day if I posted them for sale even though they hide as much as any obligate burrower.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 24, 2011)

campj said:


> Great looking spider, Bill.
> 
> I think it's funny that people don't want burrowers because they rarely see them, while my Poecilotheria females would be bought up in a day if I posted them for sale even though they hide as much as any obligate burrower.


Yeah my female p striata hides on her bark were she is not visible I see her every night roaming Around maybe she's hungry. Any old world t can be a pet hole


----------



## grayzone (Dec 24, 2011)

campj said:


> Great looking spider, Bill.
> 
> I think it's funny that people don't want burrowers because they rarely see them, while my Poecilotheria females would be bought up in a day if I posted them for sale even though they hide as much as any obligate burrower.


 i hear that j........ my MALE pokie (regalis) is almost garaunteed to be hiding from about 2 weeks POST molt and on..... my FEMALE (regalis), on the other hand is 50/50 on hiding.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 24, 2011)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Some Guy called Earth Tiger said theres one .. Huge 8-9 haplo that dosnt hide ..or burrow much
> H. schmdti .. is the spider... he said ONLY buy captive bread.. WC ones are Very hard to care for!!! & almost always die unless fed Centepedes.. & weird stuff
> hope it helps you out


I don't have any 1st hand experience on Haplopelma Bach Ma though. WC ones cannot adapt well and some would choose to starve to death, but WC H. lividum and H. minax rarely have this issue. My communications with you concerned only H. schmidti and H. huwena, and cannot apply to all Haplopelma species.


----------



## Rob1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

Earth Tiger said:


> I don't have any 1st hand experience on Haplopelma Bach Ma though. WC ones cannot adapt well and some would choose to starve to death, but WC H. lividum and H. minax rarely have this issue. My communications with you concerned only H. schmidti and H. huwena, and cannot apply to all Haplopelma species.


 I would like to know where this "Ultum4Spiderz" guy gets his information from. He's either a Theraphosidae Whisperer or a know it all. 

I've seen several of his posts and I felt the need to bring this up. I know others will agree, the clutter created by replies to his posts are starting to get obnoxious.


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 24, 2011)

Rob1985 said:


> I would like to know where this "Ultum4Spiderz" guy gets his information from. He's either a Theraphosidae Whisperer or a know it all.
> 
> I've seen several of his posts and I felt the need to bring this up. I know others will agree, the clutter created by replies to his posts are starting to get obnoxious.


Well Ultum is rather active in this forum and different people have their own ways of conveying their ideas, which I don't generally comment on. 

For me I am pretty simple. There are fraudulent sellers out there and they hurt not only their buyers but also the tarantulas and this hobby. They deserve every hatred from us, but because stories about these sellers were posted in a sub forum that very few people like to visit, you won't see any clutter created by replies to these posts. On the other hand Ultum is very active in the most popular sub forums here, he gets bashed for some of his less accurate posts because everyone is reading these sub forums. 

I would like to ask, one defrauds his buyers by shipping nothing or some injured spiders, and one is a T Whisperer whose posts are somewhat exaggerated and less than accurate. Who deserves to be bashed? I am pretty simple, all my hatreds go to the fraudulent seller. I have a few friends in real life who talk like Ultum but they are nonetheless good guys. As long as you expect they talk like this way, there is nothing that can really hurt you.


----------



## Rob1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

Earth Tiger said:


> Well Ultum is rather active in this forum and different people have their own ways of conveying their ideas, which I don't generally comment on.
> 
> For me I am pretty simple. There are fraudulent sellers out there and they hurt not only their buyers but also the tarantulas and this hobby. They deserve every hatred from us, but because stories about these sellers were posted in a sub forum that very few people like to visit, you won't see any clutter created by replies to these posts. On the other hand Ultum is very active in the most popular sub forums here, he gets bashed for some of his less accurate posts because everyone is reading these sub forums.
> 
> I would like to ask, one defrauds his buyers by shipping nothing or some injured spiders, and one is a T Whisperer whose posts are somewhat exaggerated and less than accurate. Who deserves to be bashed? I am pretty simple, all my hatreds go to the fraudulent seller. I have a few friends in real life who talk like Ultum but they are nonetheless good guys. As long as you expect they talk like this way, there is nothing that can really hurt you.


 by all means, I encourage others to spread knowledge and even being a long time T owner, I love learning myself! I just find it obnoxious to see a reply without a reference point. That is really all I am going to say about that. Carry on!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 24, 2011)

Haplopelma sp."Bach Ma" is a very large and beautiful tarantula that belongs to the "Haplopelma schmidti" group.These can reach quite impressive sizes just like Haplopelma hainanum and schmidti.
They are found in Eastern Vietam and the name "Bach Ma" refers to Bach Ma national park where they were originally collected to my knowledge.These spiders are still pretty rare in captivity and have only been captive bred once here in the USA and only a small handful of times in Europe.Myself and a couple other hobbyists tried captive breeding this species a couple years back and unfortunately all are females perished after mating.I'm raising a large group of them right now so hopefully down the road I will get it right next time!
Also I say this all the time on the forum but seriously just cause a tarantula burrows does not make it a pet hole lol!!If only people would take some time to research the proper husbandry for these animals they might find out a way to keep them and actually see them all the time :sarcasm:
Anyways they are very cool spiders and without a doubt one of my favorites in my collection 







-Chris

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (Dec 24, 2011)

wow... thanks for the reply sydicate. you are right, they ARE awesome looking ts. i had no idea they are so rare.  sorry your past breeding attempts weren't a success, i hope ya get it right next time. i would love to get my hands on one of these as my intro to the haplopelma genus. keep us posted please


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 24, 2011)

@ syndicate, did you ever speculate on why your female died after breeding?


----------



## syndicate (Dec 25, 2011)

I have my theories...Remember it wasn't just my female but 3 females all together died after mating.Good luck eh?
-Chris


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 25, 2011)

syndicate said:


> I have my theories...Remember it wasn't just my female but 3 females all together died after mating.Good luck eh?
> -Chris


Did you know the origins of the males? As a pioneer in bringing captive bred H. schmidti and H. hainanum to this hobby I have experience with brebefore them before. You know these WC Haplopelma are not well identified and closely related species may just be mixed up. For example, the so called WC H. schmidti have silver, gold and dark chocolate morphs. They may represent the same or different species. I found that if a male from a different but closely related Haplopelm species mated with the female, the female would eventually die before laying any egg sac. H. schmidti and H. hainanum crossing is just one example, and females always die after the mating. I also found male H. schmidti mating with a female H. schmidti with the same color morph would have the highest chance of preserving the female.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 25, 2011)

That's an incredibly interesting form of reproductive isolation. Any idea what may actually be causing their deaths? Maybe some kind of sperm incompatibility that's actually lethal between species? That would be interesting to study, the only example of prezygotic reproductive isolation that is also lethal to one of the parents I can think of.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 25, 2011)

Sounds like some sort of genetic defense mechanism against cross breeding.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 26, 2011)

damn.....LOTS of big words goin around....wtf does prezygotic reproductive isolation mean?   sorry, i havent

---------- Post added 12-25-2011 at 10:51 PM ----------




lv-426 said:


> sounds like some sort of genetic defense mechanism against cross breeding.


   now that i can understand......


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I've never heard of a female dying from being mated with the wrong male
Sad losses..hope they aren't endangered at all


----------



## grayzone (Aug 21, 2017)

6 years later and im finally getting the idea of adding these

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Moonohol (Aug 22, 2017)

grayzone said:


> 6 years later and im finally getting the idea of adding these


Go for it... they are awesome Ts, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 22, 2017)

I know. Back when i created this thread they were a lot more spendy, and to this day i dont keep fossorial. Ive really been eyeing these lately and have plans to aquire some.
I was trying to do some research on em last night and stumbled across this and dont remember ever even posting about them before


----------

